# Our other pets



## Gesticulator (Oct 22, 2005)

Loved that photos of our children thread...how about our four legged pets?
Here's Ginger, my Bichon-Frise and Pepper my German Shepherd. My "Spice Girls". They are a funny team, aren't they?


----------



## KingBollock (Oct 22, 2005)

Our Patterdale Terrier and camera shy Rat.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Oct 22, 2005)

gorgeous dogs! What a size difference! Love the similarity in names too, lol.

Here are my 3 Poodles:

Blanca





Tyson: 





And our newest addition, Ricco (need to update pics, he's grown alot!)


----------



## becca81 (Oct 22, 2005)

Since I'm allergic to cats, dogs, and practically everything else... here's my only other "pets."

1.1 Leopard geckos - Zeus and Hera


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a horned frog...C. Ornata or C. Cranwelli (leaning towards the latter...he's albino)

No pics on the net, but my cellphone background is of him eating a mouse.


----------



## 8 legged freak (Oct 22, 2005)

here's my 18 year old cat named bif =) i love her to bits =)


----------



## pitbulllady (Oct 22, 2005)

A Patterdale Terrier and a rat-now THAT is something you don't see everyday, not in this particular context, anyway!  That's a bit like seeing a Catahoula with a pig, or a Whippet with a rabbit-one of those "what's wrong with this picture" scenarios.

Quite a few wild hog hunters use Patterdales for that here in the US, by the way, though mostly we see the smooth-coated ones over here.  I'd even thought about getting one once, since they seem like a nice smaller alternative to a Pit Bull that can be kept indoors and wouldn't be as likely to be stolen.

pitbulllady


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 22, 2005)

a horned frog (not 100% sure if it's ornata or cranwelli, but a 50/50 gamble says the latter), a german sheppard/rottweiler mix, a dog of indeterminable mixed breed, a tiger shovelnose cat, a marbled achara cat, two plecos, four angelfish, a typhlonectes caecillian, a cory cat, a gray bicher, an albino clown knife, a brazillian short tailed possum, and the piece de ressistance, a west african lungfish.

checkmate.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Oct 22, 2005)

I think he was asking for photos of our other pets..not lists  There's another thread specificly for that.


----------



## fluffy (Oct 22, 2005)

heres one of my little dogs
hes a minature jack called scamp















ill try and get pics of the rest of my 4 legged pets later


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 23, 2005)

okay then, here's some pics:

lungfish, logan (the water being slightly murky due to the water recently being changed adds a mysterious atmosphere, no?)






achara cat, kraken






shovelnose cat, shovelnose


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 23, 2005)

and my dogs: samson and rain (my sister named him when she was high)


----------



## Nick_schembri (Oct 24, 2005)

These are my favourite four-limbed pets. Holly, the greyhound/ lab rescue. and Chuckie, a maximilian pionus. The other pets are too many to mention.


----------



## Socrates (Oct 24, 2005)

Here are my 3 parrots.  "Hunter" (Yellow Nape Amazon), "Quincy" (Double Yellow Head Amazon), and "Tia" (White-Bellied Caique)

And then there are my 2 dogs "Simon" and "Max" (both Bernese Mountain Dogs).   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## KingBollock (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## Gesticulator (Oct 24, 2005)

WhyTeDraGon said:
			
		

> I think he was asking for photos of our other pets..not lists  There's another thread specificly for that.


Yes, thanks for clarifying!
Love all the photos.
Hey, you are not the first person to refer to me as "HE" on here .....do I come across sounding masculine ??????


----------



## Bok (Oct 25, 2005)

My first super red arowana.


----------



## herpsandinverts (Oct 25, 2005)

Our old dog, Ace. WE don't have him anymore as we were training him to be a guide dog. Such a sweet fellow  







p.s picture is bad as it was taken on phone. all the good pics are on my parents pc


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Oct 25, 2005)

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> Yes, thanks for clarifying!
> Love all the photos.
> Hey, you are not the first person to refer to me as "HE" on here .....do I come across sounding masculine ??????


no, just your user name kinda sounds masculine. Sorry  :8o


----------



## Joe (Oct 25, 2005)

This is my cat. Her name is dumbcat, with a lowercase d. She has a little stump for a tail. She's also missing some front teeth, so her tongue is usually sticking out. She's not this dark, but my cam sucks.


----------



## Elmolax (Oct 26, 2005)

rarr 

max, Fefe, lucky.

P.S
This may sound freaky, but fefe is a terrier/chow mix 

Luky is pure blood Chihuahuah
Max is Chihuahuah/???? mix


----------



## OldHag (Oct 26, 2005)

This is my goat Cootie.  He goes hiking with me all the time, carries his own back pack with our lunches. 
Hes a ball!! Very fun to have around!


----------



## 8 legged freak (Oct 26, 2005)

i envy you old hag    i've always wanted a goat! so has my mum lol, just no room to keep one


----------



## OldHag (Oct 26, 2005)

8 legged freak said:
			
		

> i envy you old hag    i've always wanted a goat! so has my mum lol, just no room to keep one


Ive had about every pet (common ones) you can think of and this goat is BY FAR my favorite EVER!  They are just a hoot and they dont bark all night, PACKED with personality and they dont take much room 
We have a small yard. Just keep him in a dog kennel and I let him out on a tether everyday and take him for walks like a dog too.  They need lots of attention just like a dog. Id say theyre a mix between a dog and a cat. They are very loyal like a dog and bond to one person and the family. They are pretty aloof like a cat as well. Almost like they say  "You may now  touch the royal goat......Ok thats enough!"
I HIGHLY recommend everyone getting  a goat


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Oct 26, 2005)

and they mow your lawn!


----------



## Sobrino (Oct 27, 2005)

Beautiful pets! I have 24 and only 4 are T's! I'll get pics in soon.


----------



## Empi (Oct 28, 2005)

Bok said:
			
		

> My first super red arowana.


Awesome arowana! I had one that grew to 3 feet! I just sold it this last summer. It was just to big for the tank I had it in.


----------



## Dozer (Oct 28, 2005)

Here's my big baby Bull......he is a Mastiff crossed with a Pitbull.  He is probably the most gentle dog I've ever seen.


----------



## Dozer (Oct 28, 2005)

One more of Bull with his little sister Crash......


----------



## Bok (Oct 28, 2005)

Empi said:
			
		

> Awesome arowana! I had one that grew to 3 feet! I just sold it this last summer. It was just to big for the tank I had it in.


Bro Empi,you can find more awesome arowana gallery in this www.arofanatics.com  Hope u enjoy it.


----------



## Sequin (Oct 29, 2005)

My husky/terrier libby






My dearest Chloe who had a pretty horrific death this summer...


----------



## Randolph XX() (Oct 29, 2005)

my savannah monitor, Olph


----------



## Farom (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is our dog Bella.  She is a miniature longhaired dachson.  
Talk about spoiled...she tucked herself in like that.  







  Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Gesticulator (Oct 30, 2005)

WhyTeDraGon said:
			
		

> no, just your user name kinda sounds masculine. Sorry  :8o


Never thought about it....till more than one member referred to me as "he". Oh well......


			
				qanimal queen said:
			
		

> My dearest Chloe who had a pretty horrific death this summer...


AQ...Chloe looks like such a sweetie! I'm so sorry for your loss. What kind of dog is she? Reminds me of a "Kuvacs" (sp?) I onced fostered.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 3, 2005)

haha i think its time i put my other pets, finally got a pic.

First my Loveable Bearded DRAGON!     












Then These two little cuties haha!


----------



## chad (Nov 19, 2005)

*mine*






Buddy the bearded dragon





Lepord gecko





bo


----------



## Potatoemoe (Nov 21, 2005)

heres my dog "Diego: a Siberian Husky


----------



## Schlyne (Nov 21, 2005)

My Cat, Nebula






The rest of my pets have no legs, or they have 8.


----------



## arachnagirl (Nov 22, 2005)

This first picture is my small reef tank with two clowns, a pigmy angel, five sexy shrimp, a pistol shrimp, a cleaner shrimp and three hermits.






This picture is of my mantis shrimp (there was two rescued shrimp, but I had to give one up before they killed eachother).






This is my cat, Tivvy. The mantis shrimp tank is actually his tank, I just clean and feed it for him  






This is my rabbit, Riley and his girlfriend Blossom (which is no longer with us anymore)


----------



## Atalanta (Nov 23, 2005)

Great pets, everyone!!

@arachnagirl, your rabbit is darling! What kind is he?


----------



## Laura Lee (Nov 23, 2005)

Neptune






Rusty






Lexi






Old dogs from when I was a little kid... Peace, Wookie, Ginger






Tippy... died a few years ago






Lilah... I don't get along with him; he's my mom's bird. When we got him he had plucked out most of his feathers out of anger and they still haven't grown back. (Yes, Lilah's a boy... we found that out after the previous owner had named him.)






Cockatiels... Cleo and Willy. Cleo died several years ago.






Cockatiels... Willy in the background with his new mate, Lucy






Kennedy (Kenny)






Kenny's old mate, Isabelle (Izzy) who died several years ago






Kenny's new mate, Katydid (Katy)






My sweet lovebird, Pepita (Pita) who died this year






My mom rehabilitates birds and releases them... this one is named Fluffy and he is a dove who wasn't able to be rehabilitated because he has severe damage to his nervous system after being attacked by a cat... So we've kept him for the past 13 years






My first rat, Hamilton (Hammy) who was actually a girl  Died a couple years ago






Hannah was very sick when we got her and only lived a few days






Hallie died earlier this year but lived a really long life






Two of my "Rainbow Ratties" as babies... I got 6 lab rats for a science experiment on behavior and then kept them. That was 2 and a half years ago and surprisingly 2 of them are still alive... However, they both are sick and have tumors and I don't expect them to live much longer. 






Gray (died last year)






Planaria for science experiment (released into a pond in my yard...)






Have had lots of hermit crabs... here's one:






And I've already posted pictures of my new millipede, Eddie.

(Pictures are unavailable for... an owl we had named Albert - another permanent rehabilitated resident due to bad injuries; the other 4 of my rainbow ratties; another mouse I had that escaped somehow - he was a wild mouse anyway that my dad had found in our house all shriveled and dehydrated; all of the many fish we had when we kept an aquarium; the rest of my many hermit crabs; the huge snails we had; and a snail I found in my yard named Rosey Dill).

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 25, 2005)

@ arachnagirl: my marine bio class had two $10,000 reef tanks. Easily the most beautiful thing I've ever seen.

How do you keep your mantis shrimp?


----------



## Damiano (Dec 5, 2005)

My other pets













bye


----------

